# battery problem



## mike33j (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi i am new here> i recently bought a 95 GTI VR6 i was installing a new battery when i started to attach the leads the horn started beeping i assume setting off the alarm and i can not get it to stop any ideas would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: battery problem (mike33j)*

well you could disconnect the alarm system.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: battery problem (mike33j)*

Sounds like you've described the factory alarm. 
You should have the keys handy when you reconnect the battery. 
On my 92 Passat, unlocking the front drivers side door with the key will stop the alarm, but other cars (Like my wife's 95 Jetta) requires key in the ignition to turn off the beeping horn.


----------

